# Что за заболевание?



## OOOL07 (23 Мар 2008)

Воздушный мешок в позвоночнике, что это такое?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2008)

*что за заболевание*

В  межпозвонковом диске?


----------



## abelar (29 Мар 2008)

*что за заболевание*

... Похоже на метиоризм при дурально-энтеральном свище:cray:


----------

